# Something new... PIX



## Stefan2209 (Oct 2, 2005)

There had been a spider-show here around yesterday, got some new additions. Enjoy....

Scytodes spec. ex french-guyane, Macouria Slings:













Peucetia madagascariensis juvis:


----------



## Bungholio (Oct 2, 2005)

Very nice pics indeed! Especially the Peucetia madagascariensis looks interesting!


----------



## Empi (Oct 2, 2005)

Those are amazing looking spiders. Awesome man, awesome!! :clap:


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words, i´m glad you like the pics.

More pics soon, gotta load them up...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## swatc1h (Oct 2, 2005)

I never seen such a beatiful spider that is the first two pics, interesting. keep them coming from jev to adult-hood. 

Woh colorful!!! n1 tee hee.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 2, 2005)

*More of ém*

Thanks again, now it´s time for some more...







Not only colourful, but quite strange in their behaviour too, they can be kept communally...


----------



## GoTerps (Oct 2, 2005)

Gorgeous spiders.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Peter_Parker (Oct 2, 2005)

Are any shows in the states like that where they have things other than t's and scorps?  Spitting and lynx spiders are native to the u.s, but nobody ever can find them!      Cool pics, though


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 2, 2005)

*That´s interesting...*



			
				Peter_Parker said:
			
		

> Are any shows in the states like that where they have things other than t's and scorps?  Spitting and lynx spiders are native to the u.s, but nobody ever can find them!      Cool pics, though


Hey,

interesting post, just at the show i talked with the guy who sold me the P. madagascariensis about the market-availability of P. viridans here in europe.
I haven´t seen them offered one single time.

I´d really like to get hold of some species that are native in the US, starting with H. carolinensis, D. tenebrosus to P. viridans and P. audax, P. regius etc...

Maybe somebody of your big, commercial dealers is interested in a trade of "true" spiders, i guess i´d know more than one person over here who might be interested in obtaining that species.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## Peter_Parker (Oct 2, 2005)

*american spiders*

Yeah, I'm looking for a few of those species myself (I guess I'm more partial to true spiders than t's).  H. carolinensis is easy to get here since a lot of dealers sell them. I would go out and catch some wild spiders, but the season here is short and in the city it's harder to find certain species.  I would like to see more true spiders in the mainstream arachnoculture (besides widows and carolinas).  Who knows, maybe someday they will start trading between countries on this?  Nowadays by the time customs was through with the package (if they even let it threw at all, given the times) anything inside would be long dead   .   Here's to the future, though


----------



## Steven (Oct 2, 2005)

nice pictures Stefan   

those spitting thingys are cute as hell  :}


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 2, 2005)

omg .... 3 words : TOTALLY _<EDIT>_ AWESOME!!! very very nice


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Thanks*



			
				Steven said:
			
		

> nice pictures Stefan
> 
> those spitting thingys are cute as hell  :}


Hi,

thanks!

If you like the outer-appearance of the Scytodes, go take a look for Portia specs... No sweeter spider possible than that guys...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Bungholio (Oct 3, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW! What a beautiful spider! I wish I could care that species! She looks amazing!


----------



## Steven (Oct 3, 2005)

Stefan2209 said:
			
		

> go take a look for Portia specs... No sweeter spider possible than that guys...


A friend of mine did kept some Portia sp. from Southern Africa a couple of years back,.. will ask if he could post some of the old pictures


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 3, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> A friend of mine did kept some Portia sp. from Southern Africa a couple of years back,.. will ask if he could post some of the old pictures


 That´d be great! I´m also glad to hear, that someone has already kept tem in captivity, that genus is high-up on my hitlist right now...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Steven (Oct 3, 2005)

Stefan2209 said:
			
		

> That´d be great! I´m also glad to hear, that someone has already kept tem in captivity, that genus is high-up on my hitlist right now...
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Stefan


just found an old picture of the Portia he had   
(hope you can see it,... cause it was posted on a Dutch-forum)

http://forum.dierenparadijs.be/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=19963


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi,

yeah, i can see it, thanks for that one!!

Any clues if they´re hard to keep alive in captive conditions? Some british scientists studied them in GB, so i guess there has to be some to care for them even in european climate and with european prey-items...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Even more news...*

Hey all,

got a little love-letter from switzerland today.

Lycosa tarentula slings, enjoy:



















Expecting some more additions tomorrow, this time adult malaysian orange huntsman, watch out!


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Malaysian orange huntsmen*

Well, here we go again,

my latest (and last) addition finally arrived today (thanks HW!), two adult malaysian orange huntsmen.

I don´t have any experience with these and so have to resort to the facts i found online about them.

Both seem adult, but one is considerably fatter than the other one. Even from their behaviour they differ a lot from each other. While the slimmer one (see pics) just entered its tank, took a look around and finally found a suitable resting-place, the other one is quite busy with walking and spinning. She has already done more webbing in about 10 minutes than i have seen in other huntsman-spiders over their hole life. I´m quite eager to see if this one will happen to be fertile...


----------



## Steven (Oct 5, 2005)

Woooooow  :drool:  :drool:  :drool: 

i like those orange huntsmen a lot  :} 
very clear and sharp pix too  :clap:


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks, Steven!

While i´m not too deep into Sparassidaes i always wanted to get hold of this particularly species. They look just plain strange...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 5, 2005)

Stefan2209 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ...


PORTIA!!!

i've read heaps about those! the hunter of hunters, and killer of killers!

supposedly they exhibit long term (for a spider) memory in their hunting methods and almost primitive problem solving!

... bet they are REALLY good escapers!


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 5, 2005)

I really hope i´ll be able to find this out for myself soon...

Saw them in a tv-documentation and was instantly in love with ´em, great little jumpers!

Not only long-term memory but the ability of abstract-thinking processes,too! Unbelievable how a spider with a brain of the size of a salt-corn is able to do that!

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 5, 2005)

Stefan2209 said:
			
		

> I really hope i´ll be able to find this out for myself soon...
> 
> Saw them in a tv-documentation and was instantly in love with ´em, great little jumpers!
> 
> ...


awesome... i can't wait to read the Portia Diaries!


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 5, 2005)

Don´t expect too much!

These guys are hardly known by anybody and they are definately hard to get!

If i SHOULD be able to get hold of some, i guess it´ll take something like six months at least... But: worth the try, to say the least... ;-)

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh hell yeah... the Pmad is awesome.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Bump!*

Some more news....

The pleasure with getting slings is to watch them grow, so here we go again...  :drool: 

First to come, the spitters, look how leggy they get:
(Fresh after molt, still quite transparent)







Shot without flash, unmoulted sister in size comparison at the right corner







The wolfes had been the first to molt:







They´re still social, as long as there´s plenty of prey...


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Next*

Not the only molts, i´ve got a sad story to tell, too:

The Peucetia madagascariensis are said to be quite social too. During the first days this was indeed true, until one of them decided to molt:







They´re so social, they not only like to live with each other, but like to snack at each other, too   







More updates after the next molt...

Oh, by the way @ Cacoseraph: my inquiry about Portia fimbriata and P. labiata is out to Malaysia, now it´s time to sit, wait and hope for the best.

Greetings from "here-are-no-big-wolfies-around-country" germany,

Stefan


----------



## Steven (Oct 10, 2005)

Those little Tarantula's are to damn cute  :}  :}  :} 
lovely little spiders !


(i'm expecting some intresting little wolfspiders this week also,... will make you drool  :drool:  :razz:    )


good luck with the "spitters",... i'm curious how they look when adult   


and i also kept some peucetia's in the past and they didn't seem that social either to my experience


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 11, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> Those little Tarantula's are to damn cute  :}  :}  :}
> lovely little spiders !
> 
> 
> ...


Hey,

*THAT* wolfes you got make me indeed drool...  :drool:  :worship: 

Regarding the spitters, i´ve got a clue how they´ll look when adult. I first thought, the "exotic" spitters would just look like a bulkier version of S. thoracica, which is common in many parts of europe (while i´ve never seen one around here). By accident i stumbled across a pic of a south-american Scytodes spec. in one of my spider-books. It´s quite the opposite, the body seems quite identic to S. thoracica, but the legs are way longer. They look kinda Pholcus-like to me. 

The Peucetia really don´t impress me too much. They got nice colours, but that´s it in my opinion. I´m more into hunting-behaviour and coming to that they just plain suck! While my lil wolfes take down prey double their size, the Peucetia only takes prey items which are half it´s size. Quite ridiculous for a hunting-spider, if you ask me. Anyway, my last specimen just molted today and turned out to be a male, so i´m gonna give him to somebody who likes to breed this species...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Good hope...*

Hey all,

looks like i´m gonna be a daddy soon. The fatter one of my malaysian oranges has just built me a nice fat sack!  :} 

Let´s hope for the best!

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 22, 2005)

*Update!*

Hi again,

when it´s just up to behaviour, the "spitters" (Scytodes spec) are the by far most interesting spiders i´ve ever kept!

The first specimen has molted again. 

This spiders are definately social, if given the choice, they prefer the presence of their kind to being alone. Quite fascinating!

Despite their still small size, they´re definately very skilled killers, other words just wouldn´t suit them right. I wonder what they´d be able to take down, if they´d grow to bigger sizes....

However, now to the sharp-shooters  :worship:


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 22, 2005)

*It´s not over yet!*

Hey again,

quite the opposite to the silent, sneaky snipers pictured above are the brute, lightning-quick wolfes.

I hope you don´t mind, that i jumped one molt....

Here´s "Seven", the biggest, rudest and my most beloved L. tarentula of them all  :evil:  , enjoy:













Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 28, 2005)

*I´m bored...*

Hi Guy´s n Gals,

i´m terribly bored, The Simpsons start just in about half an hour here, so i though i might as well just post some more pics.

One of the malaysian huntsman molted last night, guess she´s adult now. Uploaded the pics on a german board already, but perhaps some of you might like them too.

Anyway, here they are...













Nothing new from the other creepies yet, so that´s it for today (at least i´ve wasted 5 minutes with this post...).

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## LHP (Oct 28, 2005)

WOW!!!

That huntsman is absolutely incredible!  How big?  

Really great pics too... I recently had a photo session with some florida huntsmen- they DO NOT make the easiest subjects   !  Your photos turned out much better...most of mine showed only the spot on the cork where the spider had just been.

Good luck with them!  (and your prospective portia project!)

Lindsey


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Lindsey,

thanks for your comment!

The pictured specimen is a lil bit over 1 inch (3cm) in body-length and has something around 4-5 inches legspan.

The Heteropodids had been quite cooperative when i took the pics, they just sticked to the wall and didn´t even blink, when i used the flash.

I had some other experiences that resembled more yours with Lycosa tarantula, taking pics of those is real hard. Just as you said, whenever you have the cam adjusted, they´re gone.

Another specimen that´s real hard to take good pics of, is my actual Phoneutria nigriventer wc female. Apparently she has only 2 modes: quite calm, but resting someplace where you can´t get good pics of her, or, really p***ed off but out in the open where you _could_ get good pics of her. The problem is then the same like with the wolfes, when the cam is adjusted, the lady has in most occassions decided to go away...   

What might help with huntsman is feeding them before you try to shoot them. In my experience, most hunters are quite occupied with eating and don´t care much what´s going on around them. This trick even works with Phoneutria spec. With wolfes it´s a different story, i tried to play my L. tarantulas with this, but they just kept the prey in their mouths and ran full-throttle. Hmm, someday i will hopefully come up with an idea, that will even work with that kind of spiders. Till then i have to rely on my luck.   

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## LHP (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the tip!  I've done that with Ariope, they usually will stop that web bouncing business if they've got food to occupy them,  but I never would have thought that it would work on huntsmen-I thought nothing could slow them down 

Lindsey


----------



## danread (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Stefan,

Thanks for sharing those photos. I really enjoy seeing photos of your true spider collection, so feel free to post more photos whenever you want! I'm getting more and more interested in true spiders. I recently accquired 4 juvenile _Holconia immanis_, great spiders, but they definitely are fast! Too fast for me to get good photos of at the moment. I should also have a few _Lycosa carolinensis_ on the way soon as well.

Cheers,


----------



## Steven (Oct 29, 2005)

looking ALLLLLL very good Stefan !   

here's a little update-picture for you


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everybody,

thanks for the kind replies, i´m really glad you like the pics!

Next to keeping spiders, i just love to take pics of them, as i can´t keep all of the species i´d like to just at the same time, this is a nice way for me to have a kind of "blog" of my spider history.

Maybe it´d be a good idea to share tricks on how to get good pics of spiders the easiest way? I already told you about that feeding-thing, maybe there are some more tips anybody would like to talk about?

@Dan: The H. immanis i´ve seen offered around here, are still quite small, something around 3. or. 4. instar. If your´s happen to be the same size, don´t mind about their speed, they´ll slow down a bit when they grow bigger. They´re still able to go lightning-fast, but they´re just more lazy in my experience, so taking pics should be a lot easier. I experienced the same with many other kinds of huntsmen, they´re more skittish, when they´re young.

@Steven: Thanks for that update! I´m really glad to see those around in europe now,too! From different pics i came to the idea that there´s apparently quite some different colour-forms of H. carolinensis around in the US, so i´m eager to see how the ones available in europe will look when they grow up.

@everybody: Feel free to post pics of each and every single non-t spider you might have around, i´m also interested in some us-native species. Also i´d find it quite interesting to have some kind of picture-documentary of the growth-cycles of different spiders (like in the Phoneutria thread).

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Bump!*

Hi again,

there had been recently some molts, so it´s time to give this thread a little update.

While the molt of the Peucetia is already some weeks ago, i didn´t post any pics of him so far...













Now on to the wolfes, my beloved "Seven" is still far ahead when it comes to aggressiveness, feeding and growth:



















So much for now, there´re also news from the spitters but i have to take pics, before i´m able to post them.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 3, 2005)

*News*

Hello once again,

my beloved true tarantula eats like a pig, behaves like a wolf and to my delight, grows unbelievabely fast. Make room for Seven:

Note her leg undersides are turning yellow....













More than time for an update on the spitter. As i mentioned in the Ancylometes thread i had bad luck and lost nearly all of them but this one due to molting problems. Nevertheless, this one was the biggest from the beginning and is doing apparently fine. So enjoy:


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 3, 2005)

*More News...*

As some of you seem to be especially interested in the orange Malaysians, here are some more pics of one of my females. As the sac the other female built, got destroyed by her, unfortunately there´s no hope for slings in sight. However, i´ll try to get hold of a male and see what´ll develop...













More to come soon. Keep your eyes peeled, soon gonna get updated with never shown before species....  

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 15, 2005)

*More....*

Hi,

got some info on the malaysian Heteropodids: my bigger female which had built me the sac died last week. As i knew, german Sparassidae specialist Dr. Jäger from the Senckenberg Museum was interested in a dead specimen of this species for research purposes, so i gave him a mail to ask for how and where to send the carcass. We had some conversation and he stated this species is still undescribed! So don´t be surprised if you´ve never seen a species name on this spiders....

Since i changed prey the Scytodes has increased her growth-speed. Seems she´s getting adult soon, now she´s a bit more than 1 cm body-length and something around 4 cm legspan. As adults they´re said to have something around 5 cm legspan, so this won´t take too long. Can´t wait to breed this spiders...













See you soon...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## danread (Dec 15, 2005)

Great pics as usual Stefan!

How many of the Scytodes sp. do you have left?

Cheers,


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Dan,

thanks for the appreciation!

Unfortunately i had severe problems with bad moults due to feeding Drosophilas exclusively. From my 4 specimen i´ve got only one left.  

Now i´ll wait till the lady (?) gets adult and then i´ve to take a look around for a suiting male.....

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 18, 2005)

Superb pics!


----------



## Stefan2209 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Some new additions*

Hi,

as mentioned in another thread, i´m awfull busy with my job, so please forgive me in advance, when i´m not seen all to often as a writer on the board during the next months.

Nevertheless, i screen the board on a daily basis and i´m of course still in the "spider business", so don´t come to think there aren´t any note-worthy news at my site  

Let´s start with some random additions, Sicarius spec. Chile:







Some juvi jumper, possibly Hyllus diardi from Thailand:













Some more fishing spiders, i´ve to admit, i come to like this particular genus more and more.... Ancylometes bogotensis, (sub-)adult female:







A. bogotensis, adult male:







Did i mention, i come to like the genus Ancylometes even more? Guess some of you will remember this sight, even one more Ancylometes spec. Oyapok:







That´s not all, i´ve got even more additions, but i´ve to take pics of them first, so you´ll have to be a lil patient with me.  

See you soon,

Stefan


----------



## Mr. Skakun (Mar 25, 2006)

Stefan2209 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Some juvi jumper, possibly Hyllus diardi from Thailand:
> 
> ...


Where can I get it?


----------



## Stefan2209 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi again,

some more random updates:  

Once more Hyllus diardi







Lycosa tarantula, still much growing to do...







Unidentified Ctenidae ssp.







This one for sure has a even worse attitude than the Phoneutria´s...







Another jumper, adult male of Plexippus paykulli







Adult female Damon diadema







Juvi Damon variegatus







So much for now, see ya soon.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## prankster705 (Apr 8, 2006)

Lycos tarantula are supposed to be the biggest spiders in Slovenia. I saw one last summer when I was on vacation in Croatia - beautifull - I kept it for a week and than I released it - masterfull hunter.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi,

did some maintenance, shot some pics, enjoy...

I like raising slings, so i thought, it´d be by time to make my own. Ancylometes bogotensis couple doing their thing, note the bridal bondage:







Hopefully there´s gonna be offsprings soon. For now, i´ve to stick to my Ancylometes spec. Oyapok slings. This one felt apparently quite comfortable on the tip of my index finger:







When it comes to "difficult to shoot", nothing beats jumping spiders. That´s why i´m particularly fond of my jumper pics. Once more, Hyllus diardi:







Coming to "killer-potential" nothing i´ve kept beats Scytodes spec., the jumpers follow on a close second place:













Happy Easter everybody!

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Mr. Skakun (Apr 15, 2006)

Jumpers ROX! ;P


----------



## Jmadson13 (Apr 16, 2006)

Awesome new animals there Stefan:clap: Those Acylometes are fascinating. I hope we can see these in the US hobby.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Apr 17, 2006)

brigebane said:
			
		

> Awesome new animals there Stefan:clap: Those Acylometes are fascinating. I hope we can see these in the US hobby.


Hi Jamison,

well......, there are several US-native species i´d just love to get hold of....

Maybe we should do some talking if i happen to have some slings in the future.  

Not the only species i mated over the last days....
Damon diadema:













Greetings,

Stefan


----------

